# Watching NHL in Dublin?



## Kel Varnsen

Figures the semester I study abroad my Rangers start kicking ass. Any chance anyone knows of anywhere that shows any NHL hockey? I'd be eternally grateful if anyone does.


----------



## Siamese Dream

No chance, hockey is virtually non-existent in Ireland, you'll have to watch internet streams


----------



## AlanHUK

Setanta 1 is available in Ireland, it shows games, both live and 'as live'.

Today at 3:30pm they have Habs Bruins(as live). they have Wild, Hawks(As live) on saturday midday, right before the Man United - Bolton game, so I'd assume pubs have that channel so you may be able to get them to put NHL games on for you.

Also Setanta Ireland has Wings Hawks live 5:30pm on Saturday. So on Saturday if you like the premier league you could go to a bar at midday and watch the previous nights hawks game, then man united, then the hawks wings game live.


----------



## Siamese Dream

AlanHUK said:


> Setanta 1 is available in Ireland, it shows games, both live and 'as live'.
> 
> Today at 3:30pm they have Habs Bruins(as live). they have Wild, Hawks(As live) on saturday midday, right before the Man United - Bolton game, so I'd assume pubs have that channel so you may be able to get them to put NHL games on for you.
> 
> Also Setanta Ireland has Wings Hawks live 5:30pm on Saturday. So on Saturday if you like the premier league you could go to a bar at midday and watch the previous nights hawks game, then man united, then the hawks wings game live.




I thought Setanta went bust?


----------



## AlanHUK

It did in the UK, not in Ireland though


----------



## HabsByTheBay

Internet streams. As for watching in person, you are probably poop outta luck, though if you are in Dublin you might luck out with some Canadians floating around.


----------



## Kel Varnsen

AlanHUK said:


> Setanta 1 is available in Ireland, it shows games, both live and 'as live'.
> 
> Today at 3:30pm they have Habs Bruins(as live). they have Wild, Hawks(As live) on saturday midday, right before the Man United - Bolton game, so I'd assume pubs have that channel so you may be able to get them to put NHL games on for you.
> 
> Also Setanta Ireland has Wings Hawks live 5:30pm on Saturday. So on Saturday if you like the premier league you could go to a bar at midday and watch the previous nights hawks game, then man united, then the hawks wings game live.




I might have to try that, thanks!

I figured it was a long shot when I posted it originally, but I'd been having some problems with the internet (europe typical) so I'm still hoping I can find some way to see some games on a real TV


----------



## AlanHUK

did you manage to find a place to watch games?


----------



## ILM16

Thought of GameCenter?


----------



## cedouimet

Hey guys!
Im im Ireland right now...anyone found a place in the last two years?

Looking to watch the habs opener tonight!


----------

